# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software) مساعدة :  شفرة alcatel ot-e207

## djalel_mas

سلام الله   ارجو مساعدتي   *شفرة alcatel ot-E207
e207x-2AMGFR1* *IME:353835011901602* _جزاك_  _الله كل خير_

----------


## DARIFBS

بالكابل فقط

----------

